# Billing a 99406-99407-99408



## SheryM (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone know when billing the smoking cessation counseling code, does the provider need to document time spent counseling the patient?


----------



## Mojo (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, these time-based codes require documentation of the time spent counseling the patient. For smoking cessation, counseling that is three minutes or less is considered to be minimal and not separate from existing evaluation and management services.


----------

